# Paph volonteanum leaves yellowing



## verres (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi all, 

New to forum..thought id ask for help. New P. volonteanum just arrived a week or so ago... it had some discolor to leaves when it arrived...yellowing and the crease in the top leaf had an orange-ish color... it had one active growing root (potted in 100% sphagnum) and i transplant to a mix of bark/volcanic stone/oyster shell and sphagnum... its in well shaded spot in a warm greenhouse ... and im keeping it damp but not soaked... but the yellowing has increased... 

any thoughts?

Thanks,
Chris in Oregon


----------



## verres (Jul 31, 2020)

heres a close up of plant from before i purchased it... i went back to review it an you cab see leaf bases of the now yellowed leaves were already yellow... does this mean crown rot or some chronic condition? Any ideas greatly appreciated.

Chris


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 1, 2020)

look decidedly unhealthy. It could be mites or scale (cleaned off). Hopefully not rot. Watch it closely.


----------



## musa (Aug 1, 2020)

Indeed it is unhealthy. I would inform the vendor just in case, with a remark that you are trying to save it, but it gives you a better position if it should be rot or develop rot as a consequence of the damage it already had at its arrival.


----------



## BrucherT (Aug 1, 2020)

Dang this looks bad. I wonder if there’s a magnesium issue?


----------



## verres (Aug 3, 2020)

theres a new leaf that is the correct color... i did cut the yellowed leaves off... just waiting to see how it fares...


----------



## Russ1992 (Oct 21, 2020)

Check the roots to see if there is rot. To me it looks like possible overwatering.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 21, 2020)

Maybe it's a mixture of all what my previous speakers said.....but I can clearly see traces/signs of spider mites like Ozpaph already diagnosed. First I would isolate the plant and treat with an insecticide against mites and thereafter I would check the roots and look for pests at them (root mites) and repot. If you are interested here is a link to photos and descriptions od orchid deseases, sorry it's in German, but you can use an online translater if you want. Spider mites are Spinnmilben


----------



## SuperPaph (Oct 21, 2020)

It looks like scales into the axill, only damaging the interested leaves.


----------



## setaylien (Oct 21, 2020)

verres said:


> heres a close up of plant from before i purchased it... i went back to review it an you cab see leaf bases of the now yellowed leaves were already yellow... does this mean crown rot or some chronic condition? Any ideas greatly appreciated.
> 
> Chris
> View attachment 21561


Just in case it is a fungal infection I would treat it with a systemic fungicide such as Benomyl. A weak solution (about 1.5 percent) of hydrogen peroxide can also be applied to the whole plant and watered into the substrate. Good luck!


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 23, 2020)

Good call on checking for mites. Take a close look at those reddish patches.

I'm with setaylien ........ better treat with a systematic --- just in case. I would skip the hydrogen peroxide though watered into the substrate though. I really reckon that hydrogen peroxide on roots is not a great thing.

And definitely get in there and check the media and roots - to see if the roots are ok, and to see if the media down in those dark depths is water-logged.

The new growth still being green is nice at least. But the cause of the yellowing needs to be dealt with right away ----- otherwise even that new growth will go yellow too.


----------

